# How do you pronounce this???



## SnickersMom (Feb 4, 2005)

Ok, this is really bothering me.

How the heck do you pronounce the Canin and Royal Canin.

Is it pronounced like Canine... 
Is it pronounced like Can-in..
Or maybe like Can-on...

What's your take?


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I've been wondering that too!!!

I pronounce it Royal Kay nin. Probably totally wrong. :roll:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

SC said:


> I've been wondering that too!!!
> 
> I pronounce it Royal Kay nin. Probably totally wrong. :roll:


That's how I pronounce it, too.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I always read it as Can - in


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

You know what?! I've always wondered about that too!


----------



## SassyBlueBella (Feb 18, 2005)

I've wondered myself. The only way I've heard it pronounced is k-9.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

My vet has Chi's and she pronounces it K-9. Therefore I've been referring to it as K-9.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I talked to a distributer of the brand and he pronounces it k9


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I've been wondering too. :lol: If they wanted people to pronounce it k-9 why didn't they just call it Royal Canine? :?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

i never noticed the spelling? is it really canin? dont have the first clue why they wouldnt just spell it canine


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

ozzysmom said:


> I always read it as Can - in



me too  

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

pet store guy said its french and I was pronouncing it wrong  

no E sound on the end


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

royal canin- the ca like in cat ca-nin nin like in nincompoop (sorry that's the only word i could think of.) almost like cannon...


----------

